# Cistoclemys galbinifrons



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

It is turning into spring!:shy:
Not much activity since last fall, that is changing though.


----------



## ruanda (Feb 17, 2011)

galbinifrons is the most beautiful of the world !!! (That's just my opinion!)


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 17, 2011)

ruanda said:


> galbinifrons is the most beautiful of the world !!! (That's just my opinion!)



They don't call 'em flowerbacks for nothing!


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## B K (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome !!


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 17, 2011)

Very beautiful tortie. Thanks for posting pictures all these different and beautiful torties that you have!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Very beautiful tortie. Thanks for posting pictures all these different and beautiful torties that you have!


Your very welcome:shy:.
What should I post next?


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Benjamin....I am so not picky!!! Anything with a shell! LOL!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, now you are making me jealous! .. and sad. I really miss having galbies. So how many do you have?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Okay, now you are making me jealous! .. and sad. I really miss having galbies. So how many do you have?


I have 1.1
I'll get those bouretti posted up sometime.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2011)

Just like with the hingebacks, I remember when galbies were so cheap and plentiful. If only we could have known then, what we do now...


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Just like with the hingebacks, I remember when galbies were so cheap and plentiful. If only we could have known then, what we do now...



Mortality was high though


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes sadly it was, but that was true with so many of the tortoises and turtles. Just think with the advances we have now, how much higher the chances of getting them to survive would be.


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Just like with the hingebacks, I remember when galbies were so cheap and plentiful. If only we could have known then, what we do now...



But their rarity on the markets today is probably a good thing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

